# Ford 4000 hydraulic filter



## tcp

Looking for help, I have a Ford 4000 3cyl diesel and am having with intermittent rear hydraulic lift. When picking up new fuel filters and oil filter the guy told me to check the hydraulic oil filter. After much searching I believe someone has bypassed the system completely. Trying to find out what I would need to make this right. Pics attached. Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## sixbales

Howdy tcp, welcome to the tractor forum.

The hydraulic filter for a Ford 4000 three cylinder tractor is down in the rear differential section under the lift cover (lift cover is under the seat). The rear differential section also serves as your hydraulic reservoir. See item #50 on attached diagram. The filter has a bypass valve which opens when the filter is plugged. Your tractor has probably been bypassing hydraulic fluid for 30-40 years. Change the filter when you have the lift cover off for repairs. There is also a suction screen (item #60 on diagram) down in the very bottom of the reservoir, which should be cleaned if you ever take the lift cover off. 

My GUESS is that your hydraulic fluid level is low. See Ultradog's picture attached illustrating the fluid level check ports for the transmission and rear end. Square-headed pipe plugs....do not remove any other bolts or screws. 

The filler cap for the rear end is on top of the rear end center housing behind your right butt cheek as you are seated on the tractor. The filler cap for the transmission is near the shift levers. Fill both with Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) till fluid comes out of the check port.


----------



## Hacke

The arrangement at the bottom of the radiator is probably connections for an oil cooler, that is not in use for the moment. Instead of plugging the connections, they have been connected with a hose.

Download a Shop Manual:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/
Page 125 and onwards.

and an Operator´s Handbook:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/


----------



## tcp

Thank you for the help, I will clean the screen and replace the filter


----------



## tcp

Can you tell me anything about the pic posted with the pipe looped around (poorly bent) that is up by the valve cover


----------



## Hacke

The bent pipe and the one under it is most likely pressure and return lines for the power steering. There is a reservoir for the steering fluid up in the right corner, and you should have a pump under that. The pump is gear driven, so there is no pulley.

The bell looking thing in front of the voltage regulator is the reservoir for Thermostart, a cold start device. It has been plugged, and it should be mounted on the fire wall. You can check it's functions in the Shop Manual, and how to operate it in the Owner's Handbook. If you use the tractor in cold conditions, consider restoring it.


The numbers in the third picture is a bit odd. Numbers use to be stamped on a grounded area on top of that lug, not on the face. If that is an "A" in the beginning it may be a tractor assembled in Belgium (Antwerp), and those tractors had a numbering different from others. Do you have a decal on the underside of the hood (over the battery) with numbers on it? I believe the Antwerp tractors had a metal plate with numbers, riveted to the tractor somewhere.


----------



## tcp

The bent “U” shaped pipe with kinks in it is attached to 2 pipes that run down to the side of the trans by your right leg sitting on the tractor. It almost looks like they bypassed something. It is about 3/4” in Dia. I will be looking into restoring the cold start option. I’ve used this tractor quite a bit in the summer and will be using in more in cold weather. Trying to give it a good check up and maintenance. Thank you for the help


----------



## Hacke

Perhaps there was a front mounted hydraulic pump (hence the oil cooling arrangement), and it used the oil in the rear axle?


----------

